# greek endearments



## Dimplezz89

I need some Greek endearments and there translations, like love, sweetheart, angel, stuff like that.


----------



## lettoula

Hi
You could use something like:
Μωρό μου,αγάπη μου,άγγελε μου,καρδιά μου


----------



## Dimplezz89

lettoula said:


> Hi
> You could use something like:
> Μωρό μου,αγάπη μου,άγγελε μου,καρδιά μου


 
Sorry I'm a bit slow, could you put the English Translation next to the word? Thank You


----------



## libertinedreamer

Μωρό μου = baby
αγάπη μου = my love
άγγελε μου = my angel
καρδιά μου = my heart

Veryyyy romantic!


----------



## Dimplezz89

libertinedreamer said:


> Μωρό μου = baby
> αγάπη μου = my love
> άγγελε μου = my angel
> καρδιά μου = my heart
> 
> Veryyyy romantic!


 
Thank You, How do you say thank you in Greek? Im trying to be more polite.


----------



## Dimplezz89

How do you say 'Little Devil' in Greek?


----------



## modus.irrealis

That should be άγγελ*έ* μου, right?



Dimplezz89 said:


> How do you say 'Little Devil' in Greek?


Διαβολάκι.


----------



## Tessa Rose

I've heard:

matia mou - my eyes
koukla mou - my doll (I think)

efgaristo - thank you

Sorry, can't seem to find the Greek alphabet keys on my toolbar at the moment!

Cheers 
Tessa


----------

